# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدي الصيغ القانونية >  صيغِة إنذار تكليف بالوفاء قبل استصدار أمر أداء

## منى محمد

*صيغِة إنذار تكليف بالوفاء قبل استصدار أمر أداء*انه فى يوم .......................  الموافق ..... / ..... / ...........

        بناء على طلب السيد / ..................... المقيم فى ..................


ومحله المختار مكتب الاستاذ / أحمد يونس المحامى الكائن فى.............                     

انا............. محضر محكمة ................  الجزئية قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه واعلنت :
السيد / ......................... المقيم فى .................. قسم ...........
 محافظة       ............................ 
مخاطبا مع / ..............................
*وانذرته بالأتى*يداين الطالب المنذر اليه بمبلغ وقدره ........... بموجب ( سند الدين ) المؤرخ    ...../ ...... / ....... ، والمستحق الأداء بتاريخ ...... /.../ ....... ، أو مستحق الأداء عند الطلب .
وحيث أن هذا الدين ثابت بالكتابة وحال الأداء وكان ما يطالب به دينا من النقود معين المقـدار ( أو منقولا معينا بذاته أو بنوعه ومقداره ) وغير متنازع فيه *وفقا لأحكام المادة 201 من قانون المرافعات التى تنص على أنه :* 
" استثناء من القواعد العامة فى رفع الدعاوى ابتداء ، تتبع الأحكام الواردة فى المواد التالية إذا كان حق الدائن ثابت بالكتابه وحال الاداء وكان كل ما يطالب به دينا من النقود معين المقدار أو منقولا معينا بذاته او بنوعه اومقداره .
وتتبع هذه الأحكام إذا كان صاحب الحق دائنا بورقة تجارية واقتصر رجوعه على الساحب أو المحرر أو القابل أو الضامن الاحتياطى لأحدهم .
أما إذا أراد الرجوع على غير هولاء وجب علي اتباع القواعد العامة فى رفع الدعوى "
*وكانت المادة 202 من قانون المرافعات  تنص على أنه* :
" على الدائن أن يكلف المدين أولا بالوفاء بميعاد خمسة أيام على الأقل ثم يستصدر أمرا بالأداء من قاضى محكمة المواد الجزئية التابع لها موطن المدين أو رئيس الدائرة بالمحكمة الابتدائية حسب الأحوال وذلك ما لم يقبل المدين اختصاص محكمة أخرى بالفصل فى النزاع ويكفى بالتكليف بالوفاء أن يحصل بكتاب مسجل مع علم الوصول ويقوم بروتستو عدم الدفع مقام هذا التكليف " 
        وهو الأمر الذى يحق معه للطالب تكليف المـنذر اليه بالوفاء بالدين خلال ( أكثر من خمسة أيام )  من تاريخ استلامه هذا الانذار ، والإ سوف يضطر آسفا لآستصدار أمر أداء .
*بناء عليه*انا المحضر سالف الذكر قد انتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور اعلاه الى حيث المنذر اليه وسلمته صورة من هذا الانذار للعلم بما جاء فيه ونفاذ مفعوله قانونا ونبهت عليه بسرعة سداد مبلغ وقدره ............ جنيه قيمة الدين المستحق الاداء بتاريخ ... / .... / ..... وذلك خلال (        ) يوما من تاريخ تسلمه هذا الانذار، وفى حالة امتناعه عن الوفاء سوف يضطر الطالب آسفا الى إتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية الكفيلة بحفظ حقوقه ومنها استصدار أمر أداء ، مع حفظ كافة الحقوق القانونية الأخرى للطالب .
ولاجل العلم /
*السند القانونى:* المواد  201 ، 202  من قانون المرافعات 


*الموضوع*انذار تكليف بالوفاء قبل أستصدار أمر أداء
كطلب الطالب  وتحت مسئوليته .
وكيل الطالبالمحامى

----------

